
Show HN: Planify.cc Put your publications on orbit - randinfo
https://www.planify.cc/?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=show-hn&utm_campaign=put-your
======
randinfo
Hi there, i'm launching this online tool to schedule publications on instagram
(Image, Videos and stories). So any feedback is much appreciated. What do you
think of my landing page ? thanks

~~~
tgdn
Heya, it's a pretty cool idea, looks neat at first sight, although there is
some polishing to do. The pricing section is a little unprofessional although
the overall experience is good

~~~
randinfo
Hi, thanks for your feedback i've made some changes to the pricing page what
do you think ? Regards

~~~
tgdn
Much better, although check the navbar you translated "princing" instead of
"pricing" ;)

------
HaoZeke
Maybe better language contexts in the popup? It seems to be in french..

~~~
randinfo
Hi, what do you mean ? Thanks

~~~
tgdn
He means that most of the translations aren't yet completed and that the Drift
popup is in french

